# Unable to Install Google USB and KFU Drivers



## Anonymews

Hello all. New forum user here and a slight newbie to rooting in general. I recently got a Kindle Fire and have been trying to root it using the KFU. I've read all forums and web posts on this topic and can't seem to get anything to work. I've Installed Java JDK and Android SDK (x86), making environment variables for SDK, adding 0x1949 to the USB .ini files, rebooting the pc, rebooting the kindle, allowing the kindle to accept installions from other sources, activating the ADB setting on the kindle, the whole 9 yards.

I tried installing the Google USB drivers and it always fails to install. I tried installing the drivers from the KFU and those fail to install also. I run the KFU and it can never find the kindle. My system finds the kindle just find and always lists it under portable devices (with no Yellow triangle and !)

I'm running Windows Vista 32 bit

Any ideas as to what might be happening or causing these issues? I'm thinking it might just be user error, but I'm not so sure.


----------



## Fleury14

I had this problem recently when I switched computers. When installing the drivers manually you need to uncheck the box for compatible drivers. It will then give you the option of using adb COMPOSITE... it'll work after a reboot of the computer.


----------

